# Ganzjährig Salz im Teich !!



## jolantha (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
ich bin mir im Klaren, daß es hier bestimmt Proteste geben wird, wegen dieser Aussage !
Aber ich habe festgestellt, daß es bei mir seit fast 30 Jahren gut funktioniert. Dieser Teich ist 12 Jahre alt, und jedes Frühjahr kommt bei mir Salz hinein  - 500 g auf 1000 l.
Ich muß aber dazu sagen, daß ich das ganze Jahr über auch mal wieder Wasser nachfülle und wie jetzt bei der Hitze auch mal Teilwasser ablasse. Es war noch kein Koi krank in all den Jahren und den Pflanzen schadet es auch nicht !! Vor den Kois hatte ich Goldfische und Shubunkis, denen ging es genauso gut. Diesen Tip habe ich übrigens damals von einem proffessionellen Karpfenzüchter bekommen


----------



## danyvet (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ganzjährig Salz im Teich !!*

500g auf 1.000 L, das ist ja eine 0,5%ige Lösung, halb so konzentriert wie eine physiologische Kochsalzlösung. Habe gerade nachgelesen, dass die Ostsee im salzärmsten Bereich ca. soviel hat. Ich denke, bei dieser geringen Konzentration kann man noch nicht von Salzwasser sprechen 
Ich protestiere nicht, gehöre aber auch nicht zur Fischfraktion hier


----------



## luko1662 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ganzjährig Salz im Teich !!*

Mit  Salz kann man (fast nichts) falsch machen.
Natürlich angepasst der Wassermenge
Gruß Detlef


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ganzjährig Salz im Teich !!*

In einem Koibuch ist die empfohlene Menge sogar 1 kg Salz auf 1000 l. Da mir das aber sehr viel vorkam, hab ich es erst mit der Hälfte probiert, und meine Fische hatten noch nie " Hautprobleme "
Danke an Danyvet fürs `Schlaulesen `, solche Artikel finde ich natürlich nie nich


----------



## karsten. (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ganzjährig Salz im Teich !!*

Hallo jolantha

für Koi´s und  ohne nennenswerte Unterwasserpflanzung mag ein Brackwasserteich akzeptabel sein .

als algemeingültiger Rat kann man es so nicht stehenlassen !

 the same prozedur every year 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19300
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4503/?q=salz
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6154/?q=nacl


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ganzjährig Salz im Teich !!*

Hallo, Karsten 
es sollte auch kein allgemeingültiger Rat sein, sondern einer für Koi - und Fischliebhaber, um evtl. ein Mittel gegen Bakterien und Verpilzung zu haben 
Die Unterwasserbepflanzung hätte ja gar keine Chance vom Salz einzugehen, vorher hätten meine Kois sie schon platt gemacht.


----------



## karsten. (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ganzjährig Salz im Teich !!*

eben 

ich wollte es nur erwähnen  

für Leute die eine hübsche Unterwasserflora wollen 

Aufsalzen oder nicht muss jeder Karpfenhalter für sich entscheiden .

die google Suchworte sind osmotischer Druck + Koi + Salz

mfG


----------



## jolantha (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ganzjährig Salz im Teich !!*



karsten. schrieb:


> die google Suchworte sind osmotischer Druck + Koi + Salz
> mfG



Karsten, Danke, hab gegoogelt, jetzt ist mir endlich ein Licht aufgegangen  und ich weiss, was ein osmotischer Druck ist 
Gruß Jo


----------

